# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  واجبات المرأة المسلمة

## طيبة بنت الوردي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

واجبات المرأة المسلمة

 اعلمي أيتها المؤمنة أن عليك واجبات كثيرة ، هي قوام حياتك ، ومصدر كمالك ، وعليها مدار سعادتك ، فانهضي بها في إخلاص ، وأديها في صدق . واليك تلك الوجبات إزاء سبعة أرقام ، فاستعيني بالله تعالى على فهمها ، وتطبيقها ، وإنها يسيره إن يسرها الله تعالى عليك :

1.    المحافظة التامة على الصلوات الخمس بأدائها في أوقاتها ، تطمئنين في الركوع ، والقيام ، السجود ، والجلوس ، وتخشعين بسكون أعضائك ، وخفض بصرك لتنظري في موضع سجودك . والإتيان بالذكر الوارد بعدها ، وهو استغفر الله ثلاثا ، اللهم أنت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت يا ذا الجلال والإكرام قائلة : اللهم اعني على ذكرك ، وشكرك ، وحسن عبادتك ثلاثا ، لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحما وهو على كل شيء قدير. اللهم لا مانع لما أعطيت ، ولا معطي لما منعت ولا ينفع ذا الجد منك الجد . لا اله إلا الله ولا نعبد إلا إياه . له النعمة ، وله لفضل ، وله ‏الثناء الحسن الجميل وهو على كل شيء قدير. وتقولين سبحان الله ثلاثا وثلاثين ، والحمد لله ثلاثا وثلاثين ، والله اكبر ثلاثا وثلاثين ، لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير مرة واحدة . وتصلين الرواتب ، وهي ركعتان قبل الظهر ، وركعتان بعدها ، وركعتان قبل العصر، وركعتان بعد المغرب ، وثلاث ركعات بعد العشاء وهي الوتر الواجب .

2.    ‏طاعة زوجك إن كان لك زوج أو أبويك أو أحدهما إن كنت غير متزوجة ، وهذه الطاعة هي الاستجابة لهم ، وإنفاذ أمرهم ، والقول الحسن لهم ، وخفض الصوت عندهم ، وعدم مشاكستهم ، أو مغاضبتهم ، والاعتذار عند التقصير لهم ، وطلب العفو منهم ، مع الهش لهم ، والبش في وجوههم .
3.    تربية أولادك إن كان لك أولاد ، وذلك بتعليمهم ما ينفعهم ، وتهذيب أخلاقهم ، وتعويدهم على الجميل من القول والعمل ، كالوفاء بالوعد ، وصدق الحديث ، وترك قول السوء وفعله ، مع المحافظة على سلامة أبدانهم ، ونظافة ثيابهم .

4.    القيام بشئون بيتك من نظافته ، وترتيب أدواته ، وإعداد الفراش ، وإصلاح الطعام والشراب ، وما يتبع ذلك من ترقيع ثوب ، وغسل ، وتطيب مجلس ، وتطهيره ، والعمل على أن يكون سكناً مريحاً ، خالياً من الضجيج والصياح ، بعيداً عما يقلق الراحة ، ويجلب الهم والحزن .

5.    بر والديك ، وصلة أرحامك إن هذا واجب من أكد الواجبات إذ بر الوالدين كصلة الرحم مما أمر الله تعالى به في كتابه ، وعلى لسان رسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قال تعالى : (وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَاناً) ، وقال : (أَنْ اشْكُرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيْكَ إِلَيَّ الْمَصِيرُ) ، وقال : (وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي تَتَسَاءَلُونَ بِهِ وَالأَرْحَامَ) ، وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في بيان .أكبر الكبائر: "الشرك بالله ، وعقوق الوالدين" متفق عليه ، وقال : "لا يدخل الجنة قاطع رحم" متفق عليه. وبر الوالدين يكون بطاعتهما في المعروف ، وكف الأذى عنهما ، والإحسان إليهما ، وصلة الأرحام تكون بالسؤال عنهم ، وزيارتهم ، ومساعدتهم ، ومشاركتهم في أفراحهم ، وأحزانهم ، مع كف كل أذى عنهم سواء كان قولا ، أو فعلاً .

6.    صون عرضك بغض بصرك ، وخفض صوتك ، وعدم خروجك من بيتك إلا من ضرورة ، وترك الوقوف بالأبواب ، والإطلال من النوافذ ، والإشراف من السطوح والشرفات ، مع عدم السماح لأقربائك غير محارمك بكشف الحجاب عنك ، والخلوة بك . كلميهم من وراء حجاب ، وسلمي عليهم بقولك ، ولا تصافحيهم بيدك ، لأنهم أقارب غير محارم ولا يسمعن ضيفك في البيت صوتك فان الديوثة من النساء من يسمعن ضيفها صوتها وهي في حجرتها ، هكذا روي عن عائشة أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها . وسأل رسول الله فاطمة أي شيء خير إلى النساء قالت : "أن لا يرين الرجال ولا يراهن الرجال" ‏.

7.    الإحسان إلى جاراتك بالسؤال عنهن ، والإحسان إليهن ، وعدم أذيتهن ، ومساعدتهن إذا احتجن إلى ذلك والإهداء إليهن ولو فرسن شاه كما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "لا تحقرن جارة لجارتها ولو فرسن* شاه" متفق عليه. فإن الله تعالى ‏أوجب للجار حقا فقال تعالى : (‏وَالْجَارِ ذِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْجَارِ الْجُنُبِ) ‏وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، : " مازال جبريل يوصيني بالجار حتى ظننت أنه سيورثه" متفق عليه . كانت هذه واجباتك أيتها المؤمنة، فاستعيني بالله على أدائها ، والنهوض بها ، والله معك  ولن يترك عملك.

---------------
*الفرسن: عظم قليل اللحم، والمراد به ولو شيئاً يسيرا.

المصدر: "كتاب المرأة المسلمة" الشيخ جابر الجزائري

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليكِ وجزاكِ خيرًا ونفع بكِ.

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

*ماشاء الله
بوركتـي ياغاليه*

----------

